# Anyone Tried Putting Guitar Center Speakers in Their Car?



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

A few years back I was using cheap JBL prosound speakers as my reference at home. Eventually I bought the $$$ Gedlee Summas. While the Summas image a heck of a lot better, due to a diffraction reducing cabinet, the JBLs didn't sound a heck of a lot different from 5khz and down.

Basically you get a lot for your money with some of the JBLs.

I noticed Guitar Center is doing some of their 12" two ways for less than $220 each, and I'm a bit curious if anyone's ever tried putting these in a car.

If you did, it would basically look like this:

1) Take the compression driver, woofer, crossover, and waveguide out of the cabinet.
2) Put the compression driver and horn under the dash
3) Use the 'stock' JBL xover for the highs
4) Put the 12" woofers into a vented box
5) Add some midranges to 'anchor' the front stage. Or not. Richard Clark had horns up front and 12" mids behind the driver.

Some food for thought...

JBL JRX212M 12 two-way passive loudspeaker system with 1000W peak power handling | GuitarCenter

here's the spec sheet : http://www.jblpro.com/ProductAttachments/JRX212_specsheet_v3.pdf


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I don`t think you need separate mid driver to "anchor" front stage, I`d also use different horns , JBL compression drivers terrific quality and accept many different horns. Using pro drivers usually limited by their size, other than that I`d use them in a heartbeat. 
Stage monitors in your link is no different. you`d need a sub with it though.
Reason these on sale is because everyone switching to active monitors with class D amps build in.


----------

